

Pragmatic Programmer updates Programming Ruby (The Pickaxe Book) for Ruby 2.0 - runlevel1
http://pragprog.com/news/programming-ruby-2-0

======
runlevel1
If you purchased _Programming Ruby 1.9_ directly from them, it's a free
update.

From the article:

 _Log on to pragprog.com/my_account and place an order for the new edition,
your coupon will be applied to the ebook automatically._

